# Epson 5030ub help



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have an Epson 5030UB, it is going on for about a year now. Over the past month I have experienced the Projector shutting down after about 5 hours of viewing. I had a company come in and clean it(no issues). I get no flashing light indicating that it is overheating, and once it shuts down I can power back on right away with no issues. I do have a Ultimate Harmony Remote, I noticed this time after I had the receiver on "mute" for a long time everything shut down. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Is it JUST the projector that shuts down, and the "receiver on mute" problem was anomalous? Also, have you had the Ultimate Harmony Remote the whole time, or is the projector issue possibly correlated to the remote's integration into your system?

What about changes you've made in the last month to the remote? Maybe a software update, or a modification to programming? Any possible clues there?


----------



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just projector, receiver stays on. I've had the remote the whole time and have not updated the remote in a few months. Just clueless.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, that's weird. I looked up the trouble shooting guide for that model, and any problem that would shut your projector down would also be accompanied by a change in the status of the LEDs. 

Maybe it's some odd power issue? What else is on the circuit powering the projector?


----------

